# Wolverine Retriever Club Super Singles Event - Michigan 6/27/10



## duckkiller (Dec 7, 2002)

*Super Singles Event*

Includes timed single retrieves on land and water. 
Retrievers of all ages and training levels are invited. 
(Prizes awarded to fastest male and female dogs.)

*Sunday, June 27th, 2010 

9:30 a.m. thru 2:30 p.m.
at
Omega Farms, 4900 M-52, Williamston, MI*

Sign up between 8:30 a.m.  9:30 a.m.
$10 per dog, $8 each additional dog

BBQ Style Dinner at 3pm with all the fixin's ($15) 
followed by WRC Annual Meeting/Awards 

Come for the Super Singles event or any of the above!!

To register, please contact [email protected]


----------

